
Biohackers are implanting LED lights under their skin - cryptoz
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/biohackers-are-implanting-led-lights-under-their-skin?trk_source=homepage-lede
======
eveningcoffee
Does this implant somehow interact with the body differently than a bracelet
or a watch? It did not look like it does (or would).

So how could something interact with the body? I could imagine the following:
vibrations, spikes, heat. What else?

I believe that brain can easily pick up frequency modulated signals.

------
reimertz
I can't help to ask why? My guess is that the bulkyness of the device is gotta
have a lot of bad effects on their muscles and skeleton.

------
digikata
Why under your skin vs. say mounting it on a watch strap?

